# Attacked by a pitbull



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not sure what to tell you to do but wanted to say I am so sorry for what happened. I hope the owners of the pit are taking responsibility for this? Was the pitbull off leash?

I hope your pup heals quickly!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

These pit bulls, are hurting are dogs, i am sorry, they are in the news all the time, so there must be truth to it, i hope ihe heals, has no lasting affects.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am soooo sorry for what happened to your baby. I can't imagine having that helpless feeling. I really hope the owners are taking responsibility..that is so wrong what that dog did. Praying for your boy!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh I was chocked by reading this. 
I don't know exactly what you have to do as far as his muscles are concerned by one thing is sure: GIVE HIM LOVE more than usual please!!!
Poor baby!!!

He will be in my prayers all the time and it's for sure!!!

Love & Light to all of you!!!!

Kiss him please


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, hurts even more thinking he's just 4 months old. I really hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG!!! I am so so sorry that this happened to Leo, so scary for you too!!!! 2 weeks ago a loose pitbull in my neighborhood almost attacked my cocker spaniel, good thing that my husband was with me and our 3 children and he held our dog up so the pitbull could not get a hold of her.
Sending healing thoughts for your beautiful Leo and for you too.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh how terrible for you and the puppy. The picture just makes me want to go home and hug my baby, just a couple months older than yours. I'm sure the vet will give you a list of things to do...follow them to the T. Also, ask about swimming when the sutures come out and the wounds have healed. Vitamin E rubbed on the scars (I think it's vitamin E, I hope one of the vets will affirm this). Most of all, love him A LOT! Also, I would try to get him around other dogs as soon as you can so you can confront any lingering fears he may have. Poor baby. I hope they put that dog to sleep, and that the owners are paying every red cent they owe you.

((((Hugs)))) to Leo and to you.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Your poor boy!!!!! I don't know what will help, but I can throw out some ideas for you to look into:

-Fish Oil Capsules for health, I use 1 capsule per 20lbs. Nordic Naturals for PETS (at whole foods)
-Canine Massage, Acupuncture, Etc. (massage can help with scar tissue I believe & helps to rid body of toxins built up after trauma) 
-Water Therapy to strengthen muscles, but not stress them too much. (future)
-Arnica 30C pellets (whole foods has it - but check with vet for apprvl) for swelling, muscle bruising, trauma etc. (homeopathic- lots of agility people use this, and we are using on our dog too right now. I use it as well)

If I think of anything else, I will let you know!!!

Lots of (((((HUGS))))) to both of you!!!!

Keep us posted!!!!!

BTW ~ Makes me wonder if I should start walking my dog with a can of mace and/or my taser! You just never know! A pit bull, just last week, got away from it's "walker" and came running up to Bella. It was friendly, but it scared the you know what outta me!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Leo ! I am sorry he has gone through such an incident. I hope he will have a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

HOW AWFUL I am so sorry Leo, such a baby still, has had to go through this. I dont have any advice for you, no doubt others will, but I wanted to wish Leo a speedy and full recovery. You and Leo both will be in my thoughts and prayers. I also hope that, at the very least, the owner of the dog is taking responsibility for what thier dog has done.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Cosmo was attacked by a rotti a few times at that age. He became more anxious after that. I second getting him around dogs that he likes ASAP.


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

Awwwwww, my heart goes out to you and your baby!!! I pray for a speedy recovery. Such a sweet lil baby!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor puppy! I hope he recovers quickly.

I hope the pitbull owner(s) will be paying for all of his vet bills!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I am sorry for your Leo. I really hope that he heals fully and bounces back quickly!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh no, that's aweful!! I hope he recovers soon! Tucker was attacked by a Lab at a young age (though no damage). Just try to easily get him to work with his leg and make sure to keep socializing so he knows not all doggies are bad ones!!


Also, are you sure it was a Pitbull?? Most people don't know what a real Pitbull is...

Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Also, are you sure it was a Pitbull?? Most people don't know what a real Pitbull is...
> 
> Pet Pitbull - Find the Pit Bull


Excellent site, I've bookmarked this to show others who think they know what a PitBull looks like. They are banned here in Ontario, but I don't think even the government knows what they look like. I clicked on 5 pictures before I got it right.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does it matter if it was purebred or not? A dog attacked this poor puppy and you're worried about defending the breed? The dog, pit, or not, needs to be put to sleep. And for the record, I picked the APBT out on the first try.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

We have such great intentions with our goldens don't we? We just want to live a happy life with our dogs and BAM! Reality strikes. I know people say it's the owners that make these pittbulls the way they are. I have to stop and wonder if it isn't in their hardwire somehow. I am so sorry about your puppy. I would have called the police, animal control, even the local channel news. The pittbull owner needs to make restitution for their dog's behavior. Was your puppy leashed at the time? If the pittbull wasn't leashed, you may have a case, if you have a leash law in your town. Best thoughts for healing and stay away from those pittbulls. Someone had posted about a bear mace type of deterrent spray, which might work.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Does it matter if it was purebred or not? A dog attacked this poor puppy and you're worried about defending the breed? The dog, pit, or not, needs to be put to sleep. And for the record, I picked the APBT out on the first try.


I totally agree, it doesn't matter what type of breed attacked the little puppy, the fact is an aggressive dog attacked another dog and that's frightening. 

To the OP, I'm sorry this happened at all, and especially at such a tender age. I hope your baby heals quickly and isn't afraid as a result of the attack.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

DNL2448 said:


> Does it matter if it was purebred or not? A dog attacked this poor puppy and you're worried about defending the breed? The dog, pit, or not, needs to be put to sleep. And for the record, I picked the APBT out on the first try.


No, I'm not trying to start anything. I'm just saying the majority of the population doesn't know what a real Pitbull is. 

Also, why does the dog need to be put to sleep? We don't know the dogs circumstances. Like I said, my dog was attacked by a black lab down the street. Did I have that dog put to sleep? No.

It's typically never the dogs fault, its the irresponsible owners. I would hate to have my dogs around you. Sometimes my dog (Tucker, the GOLDEN RETRIEVER) gets snappy around dogs if they're bugging him... So if something happened you'd just have him put down?

Really now... that's harsh when you don't know a dogs history. People like you are why breed bans happen in the first place.

Sorry to hijack this thread... I'm done with my rant.

Sorry again about your puppy, he'll be better before you know it!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think anyone who knows anything about pitbulls would say that they aren't prone to dog aggression. If they do, then they aren't telling the truth. The issue I have with people in most of the pitbull threads that go on here is how people assume that if a dog is dog aggressive that somehow that's going to turn into human aggression. 

The specific dog that attacked the puppy in this thread should seriously be put to sleep if he attacked the puppy anywhere but in his (the pb's) yard. He did serious damage to this puppy and will be a danger to any other dogs in the future. They are powerful dogs who can injure or kill other dogs very easily.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. Did the vet say if the growth plates were damaged? I hope not, and I hope your baby heals quickly.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your poor pup. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

what others said, I think getting to a pool might help when ready. I would also make sure you keep socializing your pup. Things like this can make them react aggressively toward others dogs if they are not kept socialized. So if you have friends who have friendly pets...make sure your guy gets some one on one with the four legged kind. 

He looks so sad in that picture...keep us posted on how he is doing. You might be able to teach him how to kick a ball with the cast while it's on and he is moving around. 

Keep him active...even if it's just thinking toys so he does not get depressed or start chewing. Maybe some really good chews to keep his mouth going while he is on bed rest.

Hugs to you as well...this must have been horrible.

Is the owner paying for your vet bills?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sick and tired of people defending pit bulls, they kill, hurt , and whatever you say, it is always , them in the news, they have something programed into them, by nature ,that causes them, to do this harm.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo's Family said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have had a bad couple of days. This past Monday Leo was attacked by a pitbull. Thankfully the dog went for his leg, and nothing else. I was there when it happened and felt completely helpless. The image of that dog dragging my baby around will probably be with me for a while. Leo just went through surgery yesterday, the pitbull broke both bones in his front right leg. The Vet was confident that his bones will heal just fine, with the plate that he put in his leg. He said there was more muscle damage than he thought and said their is a low possibility of scar tissue developing and compromising some of his mobility.
> 
> ...


Please, so we can help and support the OP in her pups recovery, can we keep this about Leo and helping him get through this and keep the anti Pit sentiment for another thread? 

I know I am just as guilty, with my post, but going forward, can we keep this about Leo and Samantha?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree.. I too jumped the gun, and I apologize. I own a Pitbull so obviously part of me is always going to want to defend the breed but yes, lets focus on little Leo! 

I like the idea of the pool... some people also use treadmills too but that should probably wait until he's a little stronger.

Lots of love and kisses and he'll be good as new before you know it!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That picture just pulls at my heartstrings...

Hope your little angel heals quickly and that there's no permanent damage, either physically or emotionally. Poor little guy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They always defend the pit bulls, certain people, and yes the family needs support, don't care what others think, on the pit bulls.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

does your vet have or recommend a rehab. facility for when he's healed?

the poor little guy is just beautiful!

being from Washington, may I ask where you got such a redhead & where the attack happened?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Samantha, I am so very sorry Leo was attacked and hurt so badly, he's such a beautiful red boy. I'm sorry you both had to experience this, how horrific. I'm hoping Leo has no emotional scars because of this too.

Sending healing thoughts to Leo for a quick recovery and I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> They always defend the pit bulls, certain people, and yes the family needs support, don't care what others think, on the pit bulls.


Is that really being supportive? Thank you DNL....I'm glad most of us can remain focused on the well being of this pup and put our differences aside. I feel so bad for this young pup and wish him a quick full recovery. I hate seeing any dog hurt, but such a young baby...it's just terrible.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to see this poor little one injured. Please keep us updated on how he is doing!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for you both. I really know nothing about dog rehab but I have to do it myself after having my knees replaced. I hope you can find someplace that will help. Is there a vet school nearby? they might lead you to someone who can help. But I am sure he will need some kind of therapy is muscles and tendons were involved. And scar tissue on the inside is bad, it limits mobility. Message the area is suppose to help to limit scar development.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor baby, all good thoughts on the way for his full recovery. Puppies are so resilient, I bet he will be bouncing around with the cast on before you know it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I would also recommend that your pup be seen by a rehab vet for physical therapy once the cast is off. He probably will need some muscle retraining.

I am so sorry you and your pup have had this terrible experience. 
Wishing you both a good recovery from such a frightening experience.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Regarding what you can do to help/promote healing - laser treatment (a Class IV laser) is excellent to assist in quicker healing.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and Leo! How awful! I don't care WHAT dog attacked him - it's not going to change the end result of two broken bones in a front leg. 

I'm not sure what will help him heal faster, but I definitely recommend some supervised, controlled socialization when he's up for it. In the meantime, sending lots of well wishes your and Leo's way!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. Sending many healing thoughts leo's way.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for Leo. I'm glad the attack was not worse. He will be in our thoughts.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Leo you strong and loved babe~
Sending all the healing hearts I can. I too agree with the ideas regarding a rehab vet, and find your supports to support your Leo.

My heart hurts for you....and is hopeful for a strong recovery led by lots, and lots, and lots of hugs to your babe.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about Leo. That picture just breaks my heart.... such a sweet boy. We've had problems with loose dogs in our area ( esp pits and pit mixes) and we've been charged more than once. I now walk with a golf club ( a 3 iron) and would not hesitate to use it to defend my crew. I hope your boy has an easy recovery and doesn't suffer from any physical or emotional scars. Please keep us posted. Leo and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Oh no, that's aweful!! I hope he recovers soon! Tucker was attacked by a Lab at a young age (though no damage). Just try to easily get him to work with his leg and make sure to keep socializing so he knows not all doggies are bad ones!!
> 
> 
> Also, are you sure it was a Pitbull?? Most people don't know what a real Pitbull is...
> ...


As recently as January of this year your boyfriend's pit bull attacked your Golden.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...3-help-please-fleshy-wound-3.html#post1348789
This is the dog that you admitted being terrified of because she snapped at him - the dog that your boyfriend says would kill another dog.

It's hard to defend.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Little sweet puppy, this photo just breaks my heart. I am so sorry for you and your Leo. Sending you positive vibes and will pray for Leo's speedy recovery.


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

I have had a pitbull lab mix in the past, who was very loving and would not hurt a fly. But unfortunately they are a strong breed and in the hands of the wrong people can be deadly. This was the case in this instance. And I know people put it all on the handler of the dog, and it's true any dog can become aggressive, but I do believe that certain dogs have naturally friendlier dispositions over other dogs. Like the Golden Retriever for instance.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Leo's Family said:


> I have had a pitbull lab mix in the past, who was very loving and would not hurt a fly. But unfortunately they are a strong breed and in the hands of the wrong people can be deadly. This was the case in this instance. And I know people put it all on the handler of the dog, and it's true any dog can become aggressive, but I do believe that certain dogs have naturally friendlier dispositions over other dogs. Like the Golden Retriever for instance.


 
Of COURSE that is true! There are in fact breeds whose very standards require that they be aloof, wary of strangers, standoffish... to say that there are no unfriendly breeds, or no bad dogs is, and any problems are entirely mismanagement on the part of humans is, IMO, ridiculous and potentially dangerous.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Your poor little pup. Sending out lots of healing thoughts to him.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I hope Leo heals up fast!


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Leo's Family said:


> I have had a pitbull lab mix in the past, who was very loving and would not hurt a fly. But unfortunately they are a strong breed and in the hands of the wrong people can be deadly. This was the case in this instance. And I know people put it all on the handler of the dog, and it's true any dog can become aggressive, but I do believe that certain dogs have naturally friendlier dispositions over other dogs. Like the Golden Retriever for instance.


 I agree. You are being very rational despite having gone through this scary experience.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Poor baby! I want to give him kisses 
I hope the owner of the pit is made responsible to pay for all of Leo's vet bills. Poor baby. I hope everything heals the way it should, and he has no pain or suffering from this any longer. I hope this doesn't make him weary or standoff-ish to other dogs because of what one did to him, so early in his life. Love him, and show him that not all dogs are going to hurt him!

On the flip side, his cast is pretty darn neat. So he's a cool pup, no matter what. Kisses & hugs to the babydog.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Samantha,

I am so sorry about Leo! I would suggest asking your vet about rehab and see if he can give you a referral. I fostered a golden last winter who had been hit by a car before he came into rescue. His shoulder was shattered and he had to have 2 plates in it. Several weeks after surgery he was OK'd for rehab and it really helped him. He did the underwater treadmill and physical therapy and it really helped in strengthening his muscles.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry Leo was attacked. He will still have fun with his cast...watch that it's not too much. I agree with others that therapy will help and I also agree to get him around friendly dogs as soon as you can. Good luck and my thoughts and prayers will be with you and Leo!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Iam so sorry for that beautiful little guy. i think i read about a concern about it it will cause problems on down the line.  i can't say one way or the other, but can tell you this. several years ago a family in port aransas were on the bech with their dog and a shark attacked the dog. i forget now how many stitches the dog required, thinking a couple of hundred. I( do remember it was near the end of summer, or maybe early fall.

anway, the next year the kids refused to go in the water, but the dog would swim. either he didn't associate the attack with the water or it just faded from memory. hopefully you guy will hae no laingering frears or anxious moments. give him a kis on his head for me.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ohhh.... poor lil' thing... and poor YOU!

Definitely look into Arnica and Traumeel. Both are homeopathics for bruising, muscle stiffness, etc. There are probably several holistic treatments to consider. Is there a good holistic practitioner in your area?


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> As recently as January of this year your boyfriend's pit bull attacked your Golden.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...3-help-please-fleshy-wound-3.html#post1348789
> This is the dog that you admitted being terrified of because she snapped at him - the dog that your boyfriend says would kill another dog.
> 
> It's hard to defend.


Well picked up pointgold, your like the memory bank of GRF! Knowing the prior issues makes this situation even worse!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor little baby it brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Carolee (Aug 13, 2011)

I am so sorry for the attack on Leo and know with your love he will rally. In the UK pit bulls were a problem but less so now a days as the breed is no longer acceptable. You do get some that get through but most vets that treat them insist on neutering, normally the dog is not at fault but the owner and the training or lack of.

Shiloh sends licks to Leo to get better soon.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I love how Laura always brings up the past.

Tucker and the rest of the family have forgave Reece, why can't you? I never said my Pitbull was perfect. I'm not saying ANY breed is perfect. Goldens aren't perfect dogs.

I'm constantly learning and so is she. It'll probably be that way her whole life. I've learned to read her body language. There was a time when I was uneasy about her, I am no longer afraid of her. I let her have her face right beside mine as she kisses me. I have no problem watching her and Tucker cuddle together while they lick eachothers faces.

It's funny to watch them romp and play around. Mistakes were made, we learned from them.

Reece was in a hyper, worked up state of mind because she was too curious about why there was a new animal in the house, I gave her a little boot to the chest to make her move, she snapped. Did she full out attack my dog? No, of course not. A quick "HEY!!" and she went running with her tail between her legs. Unfortunately, in that 5 seconds or less Tucker got hurt.

Has anything bad happened since then? Nope. Not a thing. Not even so much as a growl from her to anyone or anything.

So why keep bringing up the past? People change, dogs can change. Considering Reece came from a crack house where she was beaten constantly and locked in a car for hours and hours in the day, I think she's doing pretty good now. Someone just had to give her the chance. 

And that saddens me because I know the majority of people would have said to just put her down. I will always believe every dog deserves a 2nd chance in life. Sometimes dogs are way too far gone to save, but sometimes they're ready to be loved. It's a chance we took.

It was a hard road to get to this spot where we are now, and we'll always be watchful of her, but she's really not a bad dog. 

Sorry again for hijacking...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG, your poor puppy! Many healing prayers are with him!

In addition to Kimberly's recommendations above, try Rescue Remedy which can also be purchased at Whole Foods. This site explains more:

Bach Rescue Remedy Dog & Cat Flower Essences


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leo*

Leo and Samantha, you are in my prayers.
I agree with everyone, it is especially touching when it happens to a puppy!!


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Heart-breaking story. Probably happened so fast you couldn't react until it was too late.

"Pit bull" is a generic term - in the US - the breeds are American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and the Staffordshire Bull Terrier. 

Most of the dogs in the SPCA where I volunteer are part pit bull. A dog bred with those instincts, coupled with owners un-prepared to deal with them is a recipe for disaster. Hard to blame the dog - it was just doing what it was bred to do - the problem is usually the owner.

No doubt your pup will physically recover very quickly. Just get it quickly back into socializing with other dogs.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh poor Leo. That picture brought tears to my eyes. I can't imagine how horrifying it must have been. I can't offer any advice, but just wanted to say how sorry I am that Leo and you had to go through this. I just want to give him a big hug and lots of kisses.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> As recently as January of this year your boyfriend's pit bull attacked your Golden.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...3-help-please-fleshy-wound-3.html#post1348789
> This is the dog that you admitted being terrified of because she snapped at him - the dog that your boyfriend says would kill another dog.
> 
> It's hard to defend.


This was so far beyond rude and uncalled for. The OP had nothing to do with Michelle's dog or Michelle, so why bring her into it?? All that was accomplished is making a member feel alienated and like she needed to defend herself. Everyone else in the thread had agreed to stop with the breed debate and just be supportive to the OP. Please do the same.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> This was so far beyond rude and uncalled for. The OP had nothing to do with Michelle's dog or Michelle, so why bring her into it?? All that was accomplished is making a member feel alienated and like she needed to defend herself. Everyone else in the thread had agreed to stop with the breed debate and just be supportive to the OP. Please do the same.


 
I do support the OP. Period.

Additionally, I responded as I was reading the thread, and was ON THE SECOND PAGE. I'd not yet read the following pages which was when some in thread had agreed to stop the debate.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

That picture and your story just broke my heart reading it. I hope your baby ends up ok. I think you got a lot of great advice. Good luck and my prayers are with you both. Keep us posted and more pictures are always welcome. 

Hugs and kisses!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Soo sorry! Sending healing loving thoughts to Leo! I hope they do something with that pitbull so he does not harm any other dogs or people.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> This was so far beyond rude and uncalled for. The OP had nothing to do with Michelle's dog or Michelle, so why bring her into it?? All that was accomplished is making a member feel alienated and like she needed to defend herself. Everyone else in the thread had agreed to stop with the breed debate and just be supportive to the OP. Please do the same.


 
GoldenLover 84 inthis thread mentioned that her Golden had been attacked by a Lab when he was young, and that her Golden gets snappy with other dogs but never has caused any damaged. She defended pit bulls. Sorry, but I think it is significant that she owns a pit bull that HAS caused damage, to her own dog. It was relevant to the discussion, and not intended to be rude, just a fact, and IMO makes it difficult to defend.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> I do support the OP. Period.
> 
> Additionally, I responded as I was reading the thread, and was ON THE SECOND PAGE. I'd not yet read the following pages which was when some in thread had agreed to stop the debate.


Maybe it would be more prudent in the future to refrain from posts like that before catching up with the whole thread. Also, I'm not saying you aren't supportive of the OP, but that particular post had nothing to do with the OP. It was taking a swipe at another member.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> GoldenLover 84 inthis thread mentioned that her Golden had been attacked by a Lab when he was young, and that her Golden gets snappy with other dogs but never has caused any damaged. She defended pit bulls. Sorry, but I think it is significant that she owns a pit bull that HAS caused damage, to her own dog. It was relevant to the discussion, and not intended to be rude, just a fact, and IMO makes it difficult to defend.


 
Her golden getting attacked by a lab was relevant. She was answering the OP's questions about what this attack may lead to, behavior-wise. She didn't "defend" pit bulls. She said that a lot of people don't know what a real pit bull looks like, which is true. People see any breed that slightly resembles one and it automatically gets pegged as a pit. You didn't have to turn it into an attack on Michelle. (And yes, it came off as an attack. We all know it was meant as one, even though you'll deny it. It's what you do.)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Maybe it would be more prudent in the future to refrain from posts like that before catching up with the whole thread. Also, I'm not saying you aren't supportive of the OP, but that particular post had nothing to do with the OP. It was taking a swipe at another member.


 
No, it was not. It was relevant to the defense of pit bulls during the course of the thread.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Her golden getting attacked by a lab was relevant. She was answering the OP's questions about what this attack may lead to, behavior-wise. She didn't "defend" pit bulls. She said that a lot of people don't know what a real pit bull looks like, which is true. People see any breed that slightly resembles one and it automatically gets pegged as a pit. You didn't have to turn it into an attack on Michelle. (And yes, it came off as an attack. We all know it was meant as one, even though you'll deny it. It's what you do.)


I'm not apologizing for having brought it up. 
It seems a little odd that an attack by a Lab is relevant, but an attack by a pit bull isn', given that this is what the thread was about.
(GoldenLover84 did write, "I own a Pitbull so obviously part of me is always going to want to defend the breed " just to clarify.) And that's fine. I just question why the issues that she had with her own pit bull were not mentioned. They are relevant.

And no matter what you want to believe, it wasn't an attack on anyone. But, saying that it "what I do" could be construed as such.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's so sad that a thread about someone's injured golden retriever has veered off the way this one has. I can understand both sides of the argument, but the bottom line is that it should be taken to PMs, in my opinion. Let's keep the thread focused on the dog, not on people's personal vendettas. Yeesh!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> It's so sad that a thread about someone's injured golden retriever has veered off the way this one has. I can understand both sides of the argument, but the bottom line is that it should be taken to PMs, in my opinion. Let's keep the thread focused on the dog, not on people's personal vendettas. Yeesh!


 
I have no personal vendetta, and the discussion _was _about pit bulls. I have no need nor any desire to take it to pm's, as it is not personal.

Have a nice day, all, and I sure hope Leo recovers physically AND emotionally.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It should be noted that I opened a separate thread, before being accused of posting something irrelevant here, about pit bulls, temperaments, etc.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not saying other examples of pit bull attacks aren't relevant. I'm saying there's no reason to have your example be one of another member's dog. That was rude.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I'm not saying other examples of pit bull attacks aren't relevant. I'm saying there's no reason to have your example be one of another member's dog. That was rude.


 
Why? It had already been posted here on the forum. And why is one attack relevant but not another?
Again, the intent wasn't to be rude.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

C'mon guys, please let's drop the debate..

That picture of Leo seriously breaks my heart. I hope he makes a quick recovery. I also agree with everyone else and would get him back to good doggy socialization. Give him a big hug from me and please keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

This story is so upsetting. I pray for a speedy recovery for Leo. Please give him lots of hugs from Miley and I. The cast is pretty stylish I must add.

I would really like to know if the owner of the pit is stepping up to the plate at all to assist were possible!?!? Leo is sooo lucky to have you guys as parents!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope Leo has a great recovery. Poor little poof, man that picture is heartbreaking.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*I agree*



Pointgold said:


> Why? It had already been posted here on the forum. And why is one attack relevant but not another?
> Again, the intent wasn't to be rude. I FEEL THIS STATEMENT IS TRUE, I SUPPORT THE ORGINAL OP, HER POOR DOG, WAS HURT, BUT WHY IS ONE ATTACK, BY A DOG OKAY TO SPEAK OF, AND THE OTHER NOT?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Because Michelle's dog had nothing to do with this thread. Leave the poor girl alone. She's working through her dog's issues, so let her. How would you all like it if someone was talking about some horrible thing that a dog did and I brought up your dog as another example of it when your dog had nothing to do with the original situation?? Bashing Michelle and Reece doesn't contribute to the discussion at all, so leave her out of it. Did no one else see the thread asking how she could go about closing her account? It makes everybody feel good to make someone feel so alienated that they want to leave the forum? If you want to post examples of things that pits have done, fine. But it shouldn't be another member's dog.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok everyone, end it here !! From here on please only post if you are giving support Leo and his recovery. If you wish to argue over Pitbulls and such take it to another thread and leave this one for Leo.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Praying for Leo!  That picture broke my heart. Lots of love and hugs to him!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How is Leo doing today?


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I was so choked up when reading about your baby, I still have tears streaming down my face.. It makes me want to carry a bat around with me at all times so that if a dog ever attacked I could knock it's legs out from under him.. 

I hope your baby heals quickly and doesn't have a fear of other dogs now.. Poor baby.. Huge Hugs to you and your little Leo..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Leo's mom-I hope you will keep us all updated as to how Leo is doing. I hope he's healing and wish him a speedy recovery.

I'll keep you and Leo in my thoughts and prayers, he's such a beautiful little red boy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Keeping Leo and Samantha in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

goldensrbest said:


> I am sick and tired of people defending pit bulls, they kill, hurt , and whatever you say, it is always , them in the news, they have something programed into them, by nature ,that causes them, to do this harm.


We defenders of banning BSL have a quote, Punish the person not the dog. 
That being said, the fact that a dog attacked your puppy is just what happened, not the fact that the dog was a certain breed. I am sorry for what happened and wish for a speedy and total recovery for your pup. There are just TOO MANY misconceptions about "pitbulls". A bad dog is a bad dog, no matter what their breed.
(as she climbs off her soapbox)

I apologize for the rant, posted after reading thru only 2 pgs. I do hope the best for Leo and am sorry he had to experience such a scary thing. As many have said, please expose him to friendly dogs as soon as he is able so he doesn't develop fears. Also try to make sure that you are not fearful as well because he may sense your apprehensions.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Leo... absolutely breaks my heart. I want to echo what a few members already suggested -- you should find a canine rehab facility in your area. As a physical therapist of the human variety, I agree with your vet that the scar tissue could be an issue if left unaddressed. Hoping he makes a full recovery, physically and otherwise. Good luck to you both... I'll be thinking of you!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry that your pup was injured. I hope he has a speedy recovery and shows no ill effects towards other dogs.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Poor beautiful baby boy. Sorry I cant help with what would be beneficial to him in terms of supplements. Id turn that question over to an Ortho Vet. 
Oh goodness that picture of Leo makes me sad. Just makes you want to hug him, over and over again.....


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

*Update*

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and support. Leo is doing better, the Doc gave him some anxiety meds to keep him calm because he already wants to play! I have already looked into water therapy and massage and plan on doing both of them. 

In regards to the other dog/owners. The reason I thought to bring attention to the breed of the other dog, was because certain breeds are simply more powerful than others and can do more damage in a small amount of time, he had Leo for a few seconds and did so much damage. Unfortunately people often get these dogs and train them to be aggressive and a lot of times that behavior can't be undone. It's a sad thing.

We were at a camp ground in Oregon when this happened. These people had their dog on a 20ft rope that was staked into the ground, and had no physical control over him. He reached the road to where Leo and I were. At the time we were too concerned with getting Leo to a vet to ask too many questions. The owners did tell us that they do not bring their dog around other dogs, or kids, for this reason (which is why I don't know why he was there at all) and that they had no money. We got their licence number and called the sheriff in that town. He said he would look into their records to see if anything like this had happened before with their dog. 

Right now I don't even know if it is worth pursuing for any type of restitution. It was easy to see that they did not have money to pay the almost $4,000 bill of the surgery and recovery. We are going to call though, to make sure something goes on record about this, and to make sure that these people have been contacted about this situation, so that this never happens to another dog, or person.

Thank you again for your posts, and especially to those who focused on Leo.

-Samantha


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Samantha, I'm so glad to see your update. I think you are completely spot on with wanting this to be on record. Why on earth would they have a dog like that on a long lead at a public place? I'm thinking and praying for Leo, that his recovery goes smoothly. He is such a doll!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad to hear Leo is doing better. He is a such sweet boy. Will keep praying for his recovery.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Look at that sweet face! I agree....why would they bring a dog to a place like this if they do not truat him around other dogs. At the very least they should have kept him on a short lead,not 20 feet. Whats done is done, and thank God you were able to take care of the bulls yourself. You're so right when you say, who had the time to decide who was paying what when your pups life is at stake. I wish Leo a whole bunch of well wishes and kisses from me. I hope he has a very speedy recovery! You can deal with everything in your own time.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Leo's Family said:


> We were at a camp ground in Oregon when this happened. These people had their dog on a 20ft rope that was staked into the ground, and had no physical control over him. He reached the road to where Leo and I were.


I'm so sorry Leo was injured while you were camping in Oregon. What a scary experience! I hope that he is not too afraid to go camping again after his recovery.

We recently returned from a 7 day camping trip with our goldens through Canada, visiting Banff national park and Lake Louise. Several campsites were "back to back" with other dogs. We camped one night next door to two boxers and a husky. Fortunately they were so laid back that they never even barked. This was Roxy's first camping trip and she sometimes barked at dogs and people walking by our campsite. She behaved perfectly when we took walks around the campground. We were lucky that the dogs we encountered seemed to be well behaved, experienced campers.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Bless that gorgeous Leo of yours! 

I hope the owners are held accountable in some way, if not financially, then some jail time. I don't know - just seems horrible that they don't suffer some sort of consequences! That dog should NOT be anywhere in public!  Totally irresponsible behavior - no wonder they have "no money"! They are stupid and no one would hire them. Okay, I know that last part was my emotions talking, but jeez! :no:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

good to see a pic of young Leo looking better...how frustrating for a young pup

does he try chewing on his casting?


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

spruce said:


> good to see a pic of young Leo looking better...how frustrating for a young pup
> 
> does he try chewing on his casting?


No, he just licks it a lot. He's a pretty smart cookie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is such a doll, that picture is so cute. I hope he heals quickly and gets back to being a puppy soon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like Leo is getting his spunk back in that second picture!! Glad to see that you are already looking into your rehab options...Leo is so lucky to have you!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see Leo is getting better. He doesn't look as sad in your second picture. To me it looks like he is saying "What do you mean I can't play?" I hope his recovery goes well!!! I am glad you are making sure the attack is reported. Don't be too nice on them just because you think they have no money. They were able to pay for camping vs. staying home where it is cheaper. Just want to make sure they know what happened was wrong and they could have prevented it!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Leo, sending you many cyber hugs/kisses and fists full of yummy treats.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He has such a sweet face , bless him, poor baby, glad he is doing okay.


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Leo, we all love you and hope you are feeling better. It breaks our heart knowing that such a beautiful doggy like you has had to go through such a awful experience.
Get well soon, 
Metin, Leman & Goldie xXxXx


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

God love you and Leo. Now people who would take a dog who doesn't like other dogs and kids to a public place, I just don't have words I could print.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, great to see Leo doing so well. I know all of you have a long road to recovery ahead of you, my thoughts and prayers are with you that he heals quickly.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Wishing Leo a speedy recovery - hard not to lose confidence but I'm sure you will re-introduce him to the known-safer elements of his world when it is appropriate. Maybe some rescue drops for you, too! Tough times, hang in there


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I know that the owners of the pit claim to have no money, but you should see if they have a home and home owners insurance which would cover the actions of their dog away from home. You should also contact the owners of the campground, even if it is a public campground, allowing this dog on their property is negligence on their part as well. If you are not interested in recovering damages, at least you can make sure they are more careful about who they allow to be in their campground and under what conditions.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How scary for Leo and you! I hope he mends fully. As others have said, water therapy is great for bringing muscles back to strength. When my daughter was 9, she broke her arm and was in a cast for the full summr. She did several months of water therapy to strengthen and straighten her arm bone. When they are young, they bounce back much more quickly.

My Ike was bitten in the face by my nephews pit mix. One minute they were side by side sniffing the ground and the next he had bitten Ike in the face. No reason, no fight, nothing of high value in the area, just turned on Ike and bit him in the face. He has a permanent scar under his eye now.

Hugs to Leo. I hope this doesn't make him dog shy.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just wanted to say your pup is a real cutie! I hope he heals quickly and can get back to the business of being a fun loving puppy.
What a horrible experience for both of you. I hope you can get past this and enjoy walks with your pup again one day.
Keeping you in our thoughts for a positive outcome.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG I am so sorry this happened to your baby! Did this happen at a dog park? I have to tell you I can't stand pit bulls or american bull dogs!!!!!!!!!! I dont care what anyone says to me about it I think they should be illegal and whoever owns one should be fined for it! I got attacked by an american bulldog about a year ago because it went for Lucy and I was not having that and I almost got killed by this dog. This so upsetting. I am so sorry that this happened. If I where you I would try suing this person because this is unacceptable!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting an update on Leo. Please keep us posted as he progresses in his recovery.


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello again. So Leo has had a complication (hopefully the only one). He went in on Saturday to get his bandage changed. His wound was open revealing both his bone and the plate. The stitches came apart because the skin on the incision line was decaying. He went back in for surgery that day. They removed the dead skin, flushed it out and took cultures. He came home that evening. This made me very nervous, I have kind of been a wreck. They said it was possible that it could happen again. To try and prevent it they put in a pump that sucks out any drainage into a bag. So now he has to wear a cone 24/7. 

He goes back in to the Vet tomorrow. I have decided I just have to have faith that everything will be ok, and that he will eventually be healed from this whole ordeal. Also I think he is having nightmares. He will be asleep and all of the sudden start breathing really fast and jolts himself awake onto my lap like he is scared. My poor little gus. I can't wait for seven weeks from now, when he is all better!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'm praying that Leo heals quickly and completely. Poor baby..... poor you. Hugs.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate it that you and Leo have to go through this. I just can't imagine. I'll be praying that all is good news from now on.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Poor Leo. I really hope that he heals quickly and feels better soon.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry Leo had this complication and I hope he recovers from it soon. Poor baby. Thank you for the update. Your boy is a real trooper!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

So very sorry this happened to your little guy, its just not fair and breaks my heart. Best wishes for Leo.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sending your little Leo healing wishes. Sorry to hear about the complications, so scary for you I'm sure.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us updated... that photo breaks my heart.

Poor guy.  Hopefully that's the last of the complications and he can get back to being a normal puppy!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the complications. How scary for you!!!
The picture looks like you have made dear Leo nice and cozy and comfortable considering the circumstances.
I will be thinking healing thoughts for Leo and for strength for you to get you through this terrible situation.
My heart goes out to you....


Thank you for the update.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sending lots of prayers Leo's way. He is surly a lion of a pup.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What a nightmare...

Hoping Leo recovers quickly and completely, and without any emotional scars.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Bello and I are sending healing thoughts to you both~
I can only imagine how you are doing. Please surround yourself with strong people, great supports for Leo, and love eachother through this...though I'm sure that is not a challenge. Poor pup!

Julie and Bello


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh poor little guy. He looks so heartbreaking in that last pic. Here's hoping he heals up lickity split and is back to perfect health as fast as possible. He looks like such a sweetie...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

You poor thing!!!!! his pictures break my heart and I'm so sorry he had a little setback. I can not believe the owners of the other dog would take him to a public place. Being aggressive towards dogs is one thing, but being aggressive towards children is a whole different realm. What if Leo was a human child? I couldn't imagine!! I really hope the police do something about their dog going after your sweet Leo. These people could a least afford $100. I'm SOOOOOOOOOO angry about the situation.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry Leo has to be going through this. Prayers are coming his way from me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just now saw this and I'm SO sorry!! That picture makes me so mad that this happened to your beautiful guy!! My heart breaks for both of you. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers for no more complications and that he heals quickly. Just so very sorry that your guy has to suffer.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Just had a thought. Do you know if the other dog was UTD with his shots?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry Leo is having a hard time. I'm sure that he'll be back to perfect health soon. Lots of love and prayers coming for Leo.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

so sorry to hear Leo was attacked by another dog, But am glad to hear he is recovering from it. 

I have meet some nice pit bulls,staffy's but in saying that I am always on my gaurd I don't completely trust them. Einstein has been lunged at by a staffy, Shelley was attacked by a staffy cross so was Rascal. 

Look at what they were bred from goldens were bred for hunting ducks. Pit bulls were bred for dog fighting.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to see Leo had a set back and had to have surgery again. I hope things will start to heal correctly this time. Poor Leo!! Hugs and kisses for him!! Thoughts and prayers will be with you!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry your little guy that this nasty complication. I know this is hard on you.....and on the beautiful little guy.

Two years ago may our golden girl had a mast cell tumor removed from her hind leg about 3 inches or so over from her knee. Well, she ended up popping all the stitches out and had a nasty gaping hole in her leg. Our vet didn't want to re stitche it becaue he wa worried about infection. So every day i had to take her onto the patio and use the garden hose nozzle and


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to you dog. I do think it is your responsibly to take action against the owners to make sure another poor puppy does not get hurt or worse.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

poor baby. he has no idea what's going on..rest assured, you're more worried than he is though!

he will be fine, and him seeing all of your love coming from this will probably make your bond even stronger. i hope you don't have anymore setbacks. &..i hope you know you're going to have to wrap him up and tuck him in for the rest of his life because he looks like he likes it.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just checking in to see how you and Leo are doing today. Keeping you in my thoughts....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that Leo has no further setbacks. My heart goes out to you both. Give him a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Poor Baby, he looks so sad. Healing thoughts coming!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh the poor thing. I can't imagine how he's feeling. No dog deserves to go through that. I'm sure he's getting lots of love and affection. I really hope he heals quickly.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

hugs to Leo


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

My little sugar bear is doing better. He went in to see the surgeon today. He said everything was healing well and his swelling is almost gone, he doesn't expect the stitches to fall apart again. I am feeling less nervous about everything. 

Thanks everyone for your continued support, it really means a lot.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Poor little guy, my heart breaks for your little Leo. Glad to hear he is doing better


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Love that last photo. So glad to hear that he's back on the road to recovery! I was so sad to see about his setback, but thrilled to see your last post.... it felt like a roller coaster! I can only imagine what it's been like for u... thinking of you both!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am glad he is doing better-LOVE that photo! so sweet


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are so awesome, your love for him shows! He looks so happy, even if he is sidelined with an injury.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's such a rockstar with his constantly changing cast. Glad to hear that he's getting over his setback. Lots of wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Leo's Family said:


> My little sugar bear is doing better. He went in to see the surgeon today. He said everything was healing well and his swelling is almost gone, he doesn't expect the stitches to fall apart again. I am feeling less nervous about everything.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your continued support, it really means a lot.


 
I'm so glad he's improving. And, this is the cutest photo EVER.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a sweetheart! I'm so glad to hear Leo is on the road to recovery!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Get well soon Leo!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is a such cute pup. I am glad he is doing better, will keep praying for little Leo's speedy recovery.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The last photo of Leo is just the cutest ever!!! So glad to hear he is doing better today and glad that your stress level has gone down a bit. 
I think Leo suits your little guy so well. He must have the strength of a lion to weather through this so well.
Still thinking positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the latest picture of Leo!! Glad the surgeon said things are looking better. How long does he have to wear his cone? He looks like he doesn't mind it though...that's good for you. Well wishes still coming your way!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just reading this now, I am so very sorry. I hope the worst is over and he continues to get better and better each day. Hugs to you all.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the good news with us, he is such a cutie.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Leo's Family said:


> My little sugar bear is doing better. He went in to see the surgeon today. He said everything was healing well and his swelling is almost gone, he doesn't expect the stitches to fall apart again. I am feeling less nervous about everything.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your continued support, it really means a lot.


OMG that photo sure made me smile i am so glad he is doing better i could just Hug him


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am feeling horrible for poor baby Leo. Maybe he will get to have some very high value treats like little pieces of real steak as he has some playdates with very gentle bomb proof dogs when he is feeling better. My dog Copley was bitten in the eye when he was that age by a huge "king shepherd"( come kind of mix??), and the dunb owners said Oh, sorry, we can't believe this happened again. . .


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

That is the best pic. You have your camera handy at the best times. So glad he's healing properly. Get well soon Leo! Don't let mama spoil you too much


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to see a sleeping Leo, he looks peaceful. . . or really comfortable


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Just found this thread--so sorry you and Leo have had to go through this but so happy that he seems to be pulling through! You must both be exhausted from your ordeal. I hope every day he gets a little bit better and that you will be able to play together again very soon.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwww...love this picture. What a good doggy Mom you are!!!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Zoey and I have Leo and all of you in our prayers for a speedy recovery. He is a beautiful little boy and it just breaks my heart to hear about this. Love the pictures.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is so cute, feel so bad for him, hope he heals well.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just thinking of you and Leo and hoping he continues to heal. So sad to have your enjoyment of his puppyhood clouded by this unfortunate incident.
Thinking healing thoughts...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

The photo is just too sweet. If you have to have a cast and wear the darn cone, might as well take a nap on your back.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I just came across this post! I'm so so so so sorry about all you and Leo have been through! Poor little guy, but what a trooper! I love the picture of him zonked out on his back. I hope he continues to heal and feel better and that he also recovers emotionally from his ordeal. How heartbreaking for you - but you sound like a wonderful "mommy."


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness he is improving. That last picture is just so sweet. He is so brave for everything he has gone thru.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Pit bulls are pure evil. We had one on leash attack our first golden who got out of the yard and went up to sniff/play - it latched on to her head and ear - you could hear her screams for 1/2 mile.

A kid was walking the pit and didn't know what to do - I ran out and found them and when moving towards grabbing it - it released the death grip.

To attack and kill is in their nature. Dogs and children have been killed by this breed without warning. There ought to be a law. :no:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Leo is sooooo sweeeet on that photo and I am so happy that he is getting better. 
Love & Light :wavey:


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

how is 
leo doing today?


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

How is Leo doing?


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got back from the vet. Leo is doing well, the vet is still a little concerned. Hist tube was taken out though, so no more cone! It has actually been hard to tell how he is doing, maybe you guys can help.

Leo's first surgeon gave me a lot of confidence that everything would heal well. His next surgery our original vet was gone and we had a different vet who started talking about saving money for amputation in the future (which scared the crap out of me!). Tuesday he saw his first vet (the confidence instilling one), he said that things were healing "beautifully". Thursday he saw the second vet (who we call 'debbie downer'), he said he was still concerned.

Its like they are seeing two different dogs! I just don't know anymore. Leo seems happier and healthy (minus the leg). So when people ask, I say...he's good. But sometimes I just don't know who's opinion to believe.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your boy and your family do not deserve all this stress. Will pray harder for little Leo, I am thinking about him all day. He is a such cuddle bug.


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

This infuriates me. You really need to do something to get the pit bulls owners to pay for all these bills. They are obviously at fault keeping an aggressive dog on a long leash in a public place. Poor Leo's vet bills are adding up for you and the pit bulls owners really need to take responsibility for this.... Don't let them get away with this!

I am glad Leo is doing well though!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd tell your regular vet what Dr. Debby Downer had to say and ask for an explanation. I would be furious to be getting such huge discrepancies about something so serious. I'd want to know what his future limitations, if any, are expected to be and why on earth this second vet has some such varying opinions. Ask what needs to be done to assure a normal usage of his leg.... physical therapy, etc. Have your questions written out and don't let them "pooh- pooh" your thoughts or concerns.

I'm really sorry you are having to deal with this on top of the trauma from the attack. Please give Leo an ear rub from us and hugs to you..


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So glad to get an update on your happy Leo. You know that is all he knows. Just love him and keep a positive attitude and that will help him heal.

As for the vets, well, I can give you my perspective as a 25+yr experience as a physical therapist for humans. Many docs give the worst case secenario because frankly people do need to know what some of the possibilities are so they can prepare themselves and make an informed decision. As a PT I have often been surprised at those patients that end up doing well that we thought had a not so good chance at recovery and on the other hand there are those that we think will do well but end up with a less than optimum recovery. There are so many complicating factors.
The fact of it is as medical clinicians, and that includes vets, just don't always know so it is a matter of wait and see and hope for the best.

At this point no one really knows what the outcome will be so one vet is encouraging and the other is giving you potential complications. I would go with thinking positive and just love that beautiful little boy of yours. 

Oh and continue to ask your vet questions so you can put your mind at ease. This is just a terrible situation all around...

My heart goes out to you and I continue to send positive healing energy your way.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Did the Debby Downer vet explain why she thought they might need to amputate? 

To give you a little hope, we just went through a situation with our cat Leo where he had surgery to remove a tumor on his back at the base of his tail. His tail swelled up alarmingly, he appeared to have no voluntary movement in his tail and it was sooooo painful for him. My boyfriend took him back up to Michigan State (where his surgery was done) on a Sunday for an emergency vet visit and that vet was ready to schedule an amputation of Leo's tail but wanted the original surgeon to look at it so my BF made an appointment to see the surgeon for Tuesday at 2 (the earliest time he could) but the surgeon moved it to 10 because she wanted to take him right into surgery. Well, we missed her messages so we missed the appointment and the next appointment wasn't until that Friday and in the mean time the swelling started to go down and Leo started twitching and moving his tail. Now about five weeks later our Leo is almost completely back to normal (he still isn't holding his tail completely straight up and his coat is still recovering from being shaved). My point is, I guess, don't borrow trouble, if things are looking better give your Leo time to heal and tell your vets to talk to each other and figure out what is what.

Our Leo loves Goldens (he likes dogs but has a special affinity for Goldens) and grooms my Selli's face. Selli wants to send some of Leo's licks to your Leo to help him get better.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Candyjanney said:


> This infuriates me. You really need to do something to get the pit bulls owners to pay for all these bills. They are obviously at fault keeping an aggressive dog on a long leash in a public place. Poor Leo's vet bills are adding up for you and the pit bulls owners really need to take responsibility for this.... Don't let them get away with this!
> 
> I am glad Leo is doing well though!


I am thinking the same thing. I would ask each of them why there is a discrepancy on their outlook. Honestly, I would not wait til the next visit, i would most certainly be calling. You can ask the receptionist to have them call you when they get a minute to talk. Speak to both of them, and let them know you are getting conflicting feelings when you leave. Although no vet can give you a definitive answer as to how he will heal, I am sure they must have a reason for being upbeat or a downer when it comes to the prognosis. Perhaps knowing WHY they fell that way would help you clarify things in your own head.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If these two vets are in the same clinic, I would call and leave a message for both of them saying you have gotten conflicting prognosis from each of them, and ask that they get together and discuss Leo, then please call you back with a clear prognosis. Vets in the same clinic should not be contradicting each other.

I think Selli-Belle has a point though, give Leo time to recover and try not to stress over the vets right now. He will get better, and when he is cleared for physical therapy you can make sure they give you a more clear treatment plan and expectations.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us updated. I will be hoping for the best outcome for your poor boy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless his heart, he's a real trooper, so are you. I'm so sorry you both are going through this. Is there anything more frightening than an attack like this one :no:

How is Leo getting around? Is he able to put any weight on that leg at all? Is he trying to use it? He's young, he's healthy ... I'm going to believe he's going to come through this with shining colors, all thanks to you and the vets and the wonderful support system he has around him. 

Looking forward to your next update, he sure is precious :heartbeat


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending tons of good wishes for your beautiful little Leo


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally some better news! Leo saw the vet yesterday. His swelling is gone and his stitches were removed. They said his leg is looking really good. Now only two more weeks and we get to have the splint taken off. I feel much better now, but poor Leelee is getting cabin fever. We have been going on drives with the windows down just so he can get out. I am counting down the days until this is all over.

Also I had this idea the other day of looking into getting Leo into some kind of volunteer program where he can visit sick kids in the hospital (after he's better of course). I think it would be a good way to channel this experience into something positive. We could bring a photo album of Lee in his cast and show the little kidlets how he got better. I think that would be good for him and he might be able to help someone else. If any of you have info on these types of programs, please share.

Thanks,
Samantha


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I think you're amazing to think of so many others while you still have your hands full worrying about and caring for your little Leo. Bless you and little Leo. I don't have any info but I know alot of people on here do therapy work with their dogs and I'm sure they'll have lots of info for you. Please give Leo a kiss from me and tell him California is sending healing thoughts and prayers his way.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm happy to hear he is getting better. He looks so sad in the cast. I hope going through this doesn't make him afraid of other dogs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is the cutest puppy ever. Thanks for the good news. Will keep praying for your little guy.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

good news! we all love ya, Leo (very, very much)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Caught this thread late, so glad to hear he is doing so much better. I wanted to post something so you know more people are rooting for you, but I also want to keep up to date on his progress, poor baby!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Oh, do make a photo book of Leo's ordeal, and when he is older think about the therapy dog thing. I think it would be great. I have a friend who had a blind Golden who was a great therapy dog, doing the Paws to Read program where kids read to him because he couldn't read.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He has the sweetest face, so very happy he is getting better.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

That is a fantastic idea you have for Leo after he heals! Just think how many children he could help through difficulties! Bravo to you both!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So glad to hear Leo is making such wonderful progress-agree too, wonderful idea about the photo album. What about writing a children's book about his experience?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So glad to read the great update on Leo. You have handled this situation with such strength and class! I think it is a great idea to think about having Leo involved in therapy dog when he is well and a bit older. Turning this horriblle situation into a positive is a perfect plan.

Thanks for sharing Leo with us. He is a real cutie!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad to see Leo is doing better. What a great idea to make him a therapy dog for kids. Stay strong Leo...not too much longer and you will be running around again!!!


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello again. I had a question that maybe someone with more experience can help to answer. So Leo has had his splint on for almost 4 weeks now. It has been changed several times, but he has not walked around without a splint for almost a month. Just today I started noticing his foot on his good leg is looking flat. I know its probably because he is putting all of his weight on that leg and he is off balance. I'm just worried that it will stay like this. Has anyone ever been in this situation? With a cast or splint?

His foot isn't all the way flat, but it is definitely noticeable. After the splint comes off we start water therapy and massage, will this help put the muscles back in place?

Thanks,
Samantha


----------



## k8nkane (Sep 23, 2011)

Once you start the rehabilitation, the muscle will build back up and help correct the placement of his feet (overcompensation in the other legs, etc). He just needs to start walking on his leg and really using the muscles in them and he'll be fine. 

Sorry to hear about what happened. I hate it when irresponsible pit bull owners make a bad name for the rest of us.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It should get better once he can use the other leg normally. The PT will really help, that's great you are planning that already. When does the splint come off?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The PT and water therapy should definitely help.

Can you send a picture of what you are describing with the other leg?

Keeping you and Leo in our thoughts!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

The therapy will definitely help. 

I know that with my Danes whenever they were down on their pasterns, I gave them Ester-C. Worked every time. I'm not sure if it works on other breeds, (I don't see why not), but check with your vet to make sure. I started on 500mg and worked up to 1500mg. I don't think you would give as much to a Golden, though. If you start off with too much it can cause diarrhea. Again, check with your vet to be sure.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So very sorry to hear about the attack!.
So glad to read he's on his way,to recovery!
Water reeducation WILL be amazing,for him cos it's so gentle.
Please hug this little guy,for me and what the heck,is going on,with all these recent attacks!.


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is a picture of his other paw. And a couple other photos (of him just being my sweetums)


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks for the update...been thinking of him. Maybe I'm behind, but when will therapy begin? It is so good to see him looking alert & confident


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you about the paw, but he is cute as ever.


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

spruce said:


> thanks for the update...been thinking of him. Maybe I'm behind, but when will therapy begin? It is so good to see him looking alert & confident


His splint comes off on Tuesday! A couple days after that we can start small amounts of therapy. We will be swimming 30 min a week in a warm dog pool and getting massages a couple times a week too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Leo's Family said:


> His splint comes off on Tuesday! A couple days after that we can start small amounts of therapy. We will be swimming 30 min a week in a warm dog pool and getting massages a couple times a week too.


That's great news, he should be back up to speed in just a few more weeks! I hope the PT folks can work on his other foot too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wishing you the best in his recovery and with the therapy. He sure is a sweet boy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

hE IS JUST A LITTLE DOLL, I HOPE ALL GOES WELL, FOR HIM.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

He is such a cutie. Keeping you both in our prayers and hoping the PT can fix everything up. Good luck!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

He is cute. The right foot doesn't look normal, you are right. Hope someone with more experience can chime in. You also might start another thread with the photos and the question. A few more might check it out and give you better advice. There are several vets on the forum.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo is a DOLL! I just want to give him kisses on his forehead. 

About the foot, once you start swimming him, it should get better. When I had German Shepherds, I had a litter of puppies. Two had the subluxated pasterns (like Leo's foot). The one who's foot looked exactly like Leo's turned out fine with swimming. You might want to ask your vet if there are any suppliments that Leo needs, or if the opposite is true re-evaluate what you are feeding him. Are you feeding puppy food? If so, you may want to switch to adult or a lower protein food. However, before doing anything like that ask your vet, or better yet an ortho specialist.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Leo is such a doll,such a precious face. So glad to hear and see him coming along so well.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Please smother him in kisses for me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie pie! I am glad he is continuing to mend.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so glad leo is doing so well. And i think you may have something about letting him become a therapy dog. That waysomething good will out ofsomething bad. Kisses to your sweet buy.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would ask your vet who did the surgery about his foot that seems "flat" and what his expectations are once you begin physical therapy. He's probably seen this before and can give you a better picture about what to expect.

I posted earlier about my rescue golden that had shoulder surgery with plates in his shoulder. He did water therapy and physical therapy too. I was also given some very simple exercises to do with his leg at home.....you will probably be given something like that.

When he's well and you are thinking about therapy dog work, check with local groups in your city. I volunteered with my young golden when he was 3 months old at the rehab unit at a hospital, it was with group. You can also look at a group like Delta Society for volunteering when he is older.

I know people have suggested it in the past, but do the owners of the pit have homeowners' insurance? You are going to have some significant bills and I sure would go to them for financial help through their homeowner's insurance.

Leo is a darling puppy!

Ann
Dallas


----------



## k0205 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Samantha
I'm so sorry you had to go through that with Leo and I'm happy he's going
to be ok. I had a family member loose their 6 month old golden puppy
to a pit bull. I questioned this with my vet and asked him what to do
if any dog came at my puppy. He said pepper spray. He gave me a little
can to carry with me. There are some kinds that will drop a bear.
My vet said that you don't have to be near the attacking dog to use it
like if you had a stick or something else you were trying to protect yourself
and your dog with. 
Get some pepper spray and carry it with you when ever you are out. 

I hope Leo is all better and safe at home with you.

Karen


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> These pit bulls, are hurting are dogs, i am sorry, they are in the news all the time, so there must be truth to it, i hope ihe heals, has no lasting affects.


Sorry, I have to say something to this as a former pitbull owner. These pitbulls are hurting our dogs yes, but the PEOPLE who own them are making these pitbulls like this. There is truth to it because this is the breed the media is affixed on at the moment. In 10 years it may be the Golden thats in the light when one mauls an innocent baby. Suddenly, Goldens will be deemed vicious. 

Child attacked by Golden Retriever - thestar.com Golden Retriever Bite

Golden Retriever attacks child | CharlotteObserver.com & The Charlotte Observer Newspaper Golden Retriever

Here is one that gives a full list of other breeds in a few year span, plus their stories. 

Punish the Deed, not the Breed!

It is not just pitbulls...mine didnt have a nasty bone in her body. Yet people acting as if she did

As for your puppy, I would see if the owners of the pitty could be held liable. Givin the dogs breed, I am sure they will be. I wouldnt add supplements without asking your vet. You dont want to make something heal to fast or it could damage the leg even more


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

How is Leo's therapy going? I would imagine that his right leg is very weak through the pastern due to his activity limitations as a result of the attack as well as the timing (as his bones and muscles are developing). I think you can expect some pretty significant improvement once his therapy hits full swing. Best of luck to you both and make sure you keep giving us updates!!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------

